

Face based authentication - motters
http://lifeasiknow-it.blogspot.com/2009/07/pam-face-authentication-musings-face.html

======
liuliu
The attribute/simile based method
(<http://www.cs.columbia.edu/CAVE/projects/faceverification/>) holds highest
score on LFW (<http://vis-www.cs.umass.edu/lfw/>). LBP is really old (though
it is amazingly good in old time).

